# Lapping @ Dunnville Autodrome last wknd



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Dunnville Autodrome had a free lapping day last weekend with the opportunity to drive an F2000 Formula Renault.
I'll have pics later and maybe some video of the F2000 runs I took
I changed my suspension settings and tire pressure since I haven't been too happy with the Sentras performance so far this year, it's competitive but should be better. I got rid of the Sportlines and put Prokits on, dropped my rear pressures (now running 44F 34R hot temps) and full soft on the front struts and full stiff in the rear.
The car was 3 seconds faster than last year on the same cicuit so I think things have improved, I'll find out this weekend. But judging by the cars I was passing on the track I am definitly happier.
Some of the cars that pointed me by:
Camaro SS
WRX 
2.5 Impreza
Turbo Celica AWD
Turbo'd Honda Civic
CRX
Miata
and a Type-R that entered the track behind me and I almost lapped (15 lap sessions)
I was runninf 1:26's compared to 1:29's a year ago
In the Formula Renault I was getting 2 sec a lap faster each pass and got down to 1:20.88 despite the car stuttering in the last turn before the Hanger straight.
The track:









This is the same track they film Sports Car Revolution at (on Speed Channel)


----------

